# Over/Under Turkey Gun



## Maydog (Jan 17, 2020)

Any body use a over/under for their turkey gun? I've got a 20 gauge Citori I'm thinking about using with TSS. Looking for ideas to camo it to cut down on glare and want it to be temporary.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2020)

No I don't but like you I have been interested in this. My problem is I don't have an over and under yet.
The thought of having a screw in choke system on  26 or even better 28 inch barrels without a chamber really interest me.
Good luck
Would love to hear of your results and if your happy with them


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 17, 2020)

Saw a guy from west virgina that used a over and under.

He said mtn. turkeys had a bad habit of coming to you below the ridge line and popping up right on top of you. He used a IC choke for this scenario and a extra full for normal conditions. His had the option of choosing which barrel fired first.

For several years I used camo cloth tape to cover up my 11-87 premier. It works good at protecting it and camoing it at the same time. Its a pain to clean off after a whole season though.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 17, 2020)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/my-new-shooting-iron.866938/

here's an idea


----------



## 62hunter (Jan 17, 2020)

There are a couple of companies that are making o/u specifically for turkey hunting, Browning, CZ-USA, to name a few.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 17, 2020)

Bought an inexpensive yildiz 20 over and under last week to do just that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m setting up a Yildiz .410 O/U.
With the proper choke and TSS it shoots a good pattern at 40 yds.
Need to get optics mounted on it.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 21, 2020)

Barrel Regulation is toughest issue. If they both shoot true you’ve got half the battle squared away.

My bro runs a Trulock full over a Ported Carlson Longbeard Choke out of his Citori 12ga. The full hits 1ft low, the Longbeard chokes hits to the bead. 

Only issues I’ve seen with O/U guns was the regulation I’ve seen some barrels hit left an right of center.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Bought an inexpensive yildiz 20 over and under last week to do just that.



Let me know how it turns out. I may do the same if its not too big of a headache.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 22, 2020)

Maydog said:


> Any body use a over/under for their turkey gun? I've got a 20 gauge Citori I'm thinking about using with TSS. Looking for ideas to camo it to cut down on glare and want it to be temporary.



I have a couple O/Us I use for turkeys -

.410 Yildiz
















28 GA CZ 

























I don't bother to camo them at all - the turkey is dead before he can be alarmed by it.


----------



## cracker4112 (Jan 22, 2020)

I shoot a red label as my primary turkey gun.  Carlsons xtra full x light modified chokes.  I have only used the extra full barrel a couple of times over the years.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Maydog said:


> Any body use a over/under for their turkey gun? I've got a 20 gauge Citori I'm thinking about using with TSS. Looking for ideas to camo it to cut down on glare and want it to be temporary.


Tractor supply sells a 4 pack of woodland camo ace bandages for about 5.99$. Bet you could wrap your gun with that and remove it later. No adhesive on it to booger up your gun.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 26, 2020)

I think an O/U with regulated barrels that hit to POI is the almost perfect turkey gun. For several years I hunted them with a Browning Citori. I used camo gunskins, this was made for a shotgun or rifle and slid over the whole gun. I anchored it just behind the front sight with camo tape. And a piece on each side of where it opened.
The reason I stopped using the Citori was both barrels hit really high and I had to guess where to hold on a turkey.


----------



## blakely (Jan 26, 2020)

The last Turkey I killed was with an old Marlin model 90 that I inherited from my grandpa. That old shotgun shoots like a rifle. I stepped the shot off at 47 yards. That old gun has killed several turkeys, a coyote, and a bunch of other game over the years. 

The finish on the gun is very dull because it was made in the late 40's or early 50's. It has never spooked any game to my knowledge.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 27, 2020)

If you want to camp it without messing up the finish with sticky tape go to Tractor supply and buy the camp Vet tape. I use it on my climbing sticks. It comes off easy because it sticks to itself only. You get 4 rolls for under $7. Good stuff. I have an over under that I haven't set up yet but I do hunt with an 1187 20 gage shooting TSS. It is a youth model that's very light and shoots great. I shoot an extra full .575 Carlson choke. it's not an extended choke just a flush choke. Very good patterns at 40 yards.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 7, 2020)

I’m currently working on a CZ Swamp Magnum over/under. I have a Jebs 655 in the top barrel. It’s patterning very good, but it’s a bit high at 35-40 yards.
Some adjustable Truglo iron sights that I just ordered will likely remedy that. 
I’m planning on setting the bottom barrel up with something with less constriction for the close encounters. Possibly some 2.5 oz Apex #2’s in the bottom barrel since one of my places has a lot of pigs on it. 
Once I get the chokes and loads all squared away, I’ll get it all dipped in bottomland camo. A bit of no-mar tape on the barrels will do for now.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 11, 2020)

Not camouflaged but it put the gobbler down with TSS.


----------

